# Favortie Tiger Trout Lures?



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know the favorite fly issue has been discussed a little, but im not much of a fly fisherman, but i sure do love them purty tigers. i was just curious as to which lures (artificial) are your favorites.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Craw or glow tubes are my favorite sweetened with chub or sucker meat. 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

All caught on a Lucky ghost pointer 65...

I also enjoy soaking a minnow, or tossing a Krocodile when fishing for tigers. From my experience they are a very territorial predatory type fish that likes reaction strikes.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Surprisingly enough, my biggest tigers have come from Blue Fox #2 in gold and black, and Kastmasters in gold and rainbow.


...Or a tiny black chironomid with little white foofs sticking out of it (technical term, there). :mrgreen:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ...Or a tiny black chironomid with little white foofs sticking out of it (technical term, there). :mrgreen:


I reckon them would be the gills. White duck butt (CDC) feathers are a good material.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

cool pics repeter! im guessing scofield? i have a curse there. i have fished it for years, and done everything i have been told, and some things ive been told not to do, and i still cant get a tiger there. i love pointers and crocs, (prob my two favorite lake lures) but i cant seem to connect with tigers :x


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I caught mine on a Zoom minnow, clear with blue, red and black flake. The person I was with that day caught his on a Tubedude special tube, pretty much same flake pattern, doctored with a little magic. 8) I've also caught them on a baby bass pattern minnow and gold spinners. Word is, in certain places scuds or chronomids work well, since there are about a billion of them around and have been told that spinners will catch them well, both by members here and guys I've seen fishing for them. Obviously LOAH has shown that soaking a minnow works well if you have time to sit or while casting a second line.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> cool pics repeter! im guessing scofield? i have a curse there. i have fished it for years, and done everything i have been told, and some things ive been told not to do, and i still cant get a tiger there. i love pointers and crocs, (prob my two favorite lake lures) but i cant seem to connect with tigers :x


Yep. We could hit it sometime and figure it out if you want? The majority of the fish I catch there are along rocky ledges casting close to parallel with the shore, or just out from shore (say in a tube/or boat) casting at the rocky ledges and reeling back towards me. The tigers lay in wait in those rock crevices and come darting out after the pointer as it tickles their noses. :wink:


----------

